# Mandatory Vaccinations for Veterans



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

You'll love this one.
http://www.activistpost.com/2015/11...ving-mandatory-vaccinations-for-veterans.html

Sec. 101 of Senate Bill 1203, named the 21st Century Veterans Benefits Delivery Act, states that the Department of Veterans Affairs will be tasked with the mandate to â€œensure that veterans receiving medical services under chapter 17 of title 38, United States Code, receive each immunization on the recommended adult immunization schedule at the time such immunization is indicated on that schedule.â€

*The schedule referred to above is frankly staggering. Over ninety vaccines are listed.*

*.
*


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's the wording copied from the bill:

SEC. 101. Improved access to appropriate immunizations for veterans. 
(a) Inclusion of recommended adult immunizations as medical services.â€"​
(1) COVERED BENEFIT.â€"Subparagraph (F) of section 1701(9) of title 38, United States Code, is amended to read as follows:​ ​
â€œ(F) immunizations against infectious diseases, including each immunization on the recommended adult immunization schedule at the time such immunization is indicated on that schedule;â€.

(2) RECOMMENDED ADULT IMMUNIZATION SCHEDULE DEFINED.â€"Section 1701 of such title is amended by adding after paragraph (9) the following new paragraph:​ ​
â€œ(10) The term â€˜recommended adult immunization scheduleâ€™ means the schedule established (and periodically reviewed and, as appropriate, revised) by the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices established by the Secretary of Health and Human Services and delegated to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.â€.​ (b) Inclusion of recommended adult immunizations in annual report.â€"Section 1704(1)(A) of such title is amendedâ€"​
(1) in clause (i), by striking â€œandâ€ at the end;​
(2) in clause (ii), by striking the period at the end and inserting â€œ; andâ€; and​
(3) by inserting after clause (ii) the following new clause:​ ​
â€œ(iii) to provide veterans each immunization on the recommended adult immunization schedule at the time such immunization is indicated on that schedule.â€. 
(c) Report to Congress.â€"​
(1) IN GENERAL.â€"Not later than two years after the date of the enactment of this Act, the Secretary of Veterans Affairs shall submit to the Committee on Veteransâ€™ Affairs of the Senate and the Committee on Veteransâ€™ Affairs of the House of Representatives a report on the development and implementation by the Department of Veterans Affairs of quality measures and metrics, including targets for compliance, to ensure that veterans receiving medical services under chapter 17 of title 38, United States Code, receive each immunization on the recommended adult immunization schedule at the time such immunization is indicated on that schedule.​
(2) RECOMMENDED ADULT IMMUNIZATION SCHEDULE DEFINED.â€"In this subsection, the term â€œrecommended adult immunization scheduleâ€ has the meaning given that term in section 1701(10) of title 38, United States Code, as added by subsection (a)(2).​


----------

